# to reveal itself, to discover



## ThomasK

What words do you use for_ to reveal (itself)/ revelation _and _discover/y_ ? 

Dutch : 
- to reveal :_ [*zich] openbaren *_[reflex. mostly, not very common]/ revelation: *openbaring *(etymology : open + bare, naked), both religious and non-religious
- to discover: *ontdekken* / discovery: *ontdekking* (as in 'the - of America by Columbus')


----------



## tFighterPilot

In Hebrew there's the root ג.ל.ה GLH in two different structures.
- to reveal: להתגלות /lehitgalót/ revelation: התגלות /hitgalút
- to discover: לגלות /legalót/ discovery: גילוי /gilúy/


----------



## ThomasK

Is it really? What is the _le/hit _referring to then? Can you use them transitively and in- (with or without a direct object)? And; can you use them with abstract objects (e.g. religious truth), or in all kinds of contexts?


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:  

*To reveal:* «Αποκαλύπτω» [apoka'lipto] which is a Classical Greek verb, «ἀποκαλύπτω» ăpŏka'luptō --> _to unmask, reveal, become known_; compound, prefix and preposition «ἀπὸ» ă'pŏ --> _from, away from_ (PIE base *h₂epo, cognate with Eng. _of, off_) + verb «καλύπτω» kăluptō --> _to conceal, cover_ (PIE base *ḱel-, _to cover_).
*To reveal (myself):* «Αποκαλύπτομαι» [apoka'liptome] which is «αποκαλύπτω» in mediopassive voice. 
*Revelation:* «Αποκάλυψη» [apo'kalipsi] (fem.) which is a Classical third-declension feminine noun, «ἀποκάλυψις» ăpŏ'kalupsis. The last book of the Christian canon of scripture is called «Ἀποκάλυψις» (Revelation, or, Apocalypse).
*To discover:* «Ανακαλύπτω» [anaka'lipto] which is again a Classical verb, «ἀνακαλύπτω» ănăka'luptō --> _to remove a covering, uncover_; compound, prefix and preposition «ἀνὰ» ă'nă --> _on, up, above, throughout_ (PIE base *h₂en, cognate with Eng. _on_) + verb «καλύπτω». 
*Discovery:* «Ανακάλυψη» [ana'kalipsi] (fem.) a Classical third-declension feminine noun, «ἀνακάλυψις» ănă'kalupsis. The Discovery of America is in Greek, «η ανακάλυψη της Αμερικής» [i ana'kalipsi tis ameri'cis].
Thus, they all share a common root.


----------



## tFighterPilot

ThomasK said:


> Is it really? What is the _le/hit _referring to then? Can you use them transitively and in- (with or without a direct object)? And; can you use them with abstract objects (e.g. religious truth), or in all kinds of contexts?


It's part of the infinitive form of the התפעל /hitpa'el/ structure (the structure that is mostly used for reflexive verbs). Generally, infinitives always start with /l/. Yes, they can be used for abstract objects. האמת התגלתה /ha'emét hitgaltá/ means "The truth has revealed itself"


----------



## arielipi

Also in hebrew:
לחשוף lakhsof (or lakhasof) root חשפ kh-s-f
only for reveal(itself/another/object), or more precise uncover.

הראה root ראה r-alef-h, her'a. Used in to show, but also as in reveal.


----------



## ThomasK

Coudl you give an example showing very clearly what the meaning is? Thanks !


----------



## arielipi

Meaning of which of them?


----------



## ancalimon

Turkish:

to reveal (itself) : ortaya çıkmak (to appear as open) , açığa vurmak (to hit to the open), gün yüzüne çıkmak (to appear on the day's face)

to discover: keşif etmek (keşif probably from Arabic), bulmak (to find)
discovery: keşif, buluş, bulgu


----------



## Pretty_Gaella

Hello Everyone 

In Filipino:
*to reveal*-ibunyag, from the rootword_ bunyag _to disclose/to expose
*to discover*-tumuklas, from the rootword _tuklas _to meanng to find out 
*discovery*- pagkatuklas, diskubre 
*revelation*-paghahayag, rebelasyon


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks, everyone... 

@ Arielipi: the kh-s-f verb please. 

@ Ancalimon: quite interesting, thanks (do any of these verbs have some spiritual meaning, or is it very general?) 

@ PG: do you use the verb intransitively? What subject can you use with _ibunyag_?


----------



## arielipi

הוא חשף את מי שהוא באמת
he revealed who he really is[=his true colors]
הוא חשף את גופו
he revealed his body[=either got naked or as an act before fist fight to show hes not afraid, or to protect someone from behind him]


----------



## ahmedcowon

*Arabic:*

*to reveal:* (Past: كشف /kashafa/) - (Present: يكشف /yakshef/)*  - *(*revelation*: كشف /kashf/)

*to discover:* (Past: اكتشف /ektashafa/) - (Present: يكتشف /yaktashef/) - (*discovery:* اكتشاف /ekteshaaf/)

they have the same root (كشف k-sh-f)


*Revelation (from God)*: وحي /waĥyun/


----------



## ThomasK

Interesting to read that Hebrew and Arabic use the same root, and that it refers to both showing and revealing. Revealing/ _openbaren _seem to imply that something has remained hidden for a long time.


----------



## ThomasK

Interesting to read that Hebrew and Arabic use the same root, and that it refers to both showing and revealing. Revealing/ _openbaren _seem to imply that something has remained hidden for a long time.

But then I guess that is the reason why Arabic uses a separate word for religious revelation. Does that have a separate root, underlying meaning?


----------



## arielipi

Hebrew too uses a different for religious - g-l-h which tfighter used is used in religious revelation(hitgalut, giluy shchina)
hebrew also uses kh-s-f for the same use arabic does, also khasifa(which probably is equal to ekteshaaf) is used for scoop.

EDIT: a few sloppy mistyping.


----------



## ThomasK

arielipi said:


> Hebrew too uses a different for religious - g-l-h which tfighter used is used in religious revelation(jitgalut, giluy shchina)
> hebrew also used kh-s-f for the same used arabic does, also khasifa(which probably is equal to ekteshaaf) is used for scoop.


Do you have any idea of the meaning of that separate root, the underlying/ etymological (...) meaning? Or is it just seeing? 

I once heard that in Old Slavic to reveal is something like bleeding out (!)...


----------



## ThomasK

arielipi said:


> Hebrew too uses a different for religious - g-l-h which tfighter used is used in religious revelation(jitgalut, giluy shchina)
> hebrew also used kh-s-f for the same used arabic does, also khasifa(which probably is equal to ekteshaaf) is used for scoop.


Do you have any idea of the meaning of that separate root, the underlying/ etymological (...) meaning? Or is it just seeing? 

I once heard that in Old Slavic to reveal is something like bleeding out (!)...


----------



## arielipi

I have to ask what do you mean by underlying/ etymological (...) meaning? 

Or is it just seeing? - seeing what, and who is?

well, the kh-s-f implies either forced reveal or a startling reveal(which of course are opposite to each other) , and we do use it in:
חשף את חולשתו khasaf et khulshato - showed/revealed his weakness.
So you can say it can be connected to bleeding, also we say פצע חשוף petza khasuf - open injury.

also, is it only me or is thomask posting twice his latest posts?


----------



## Pretty_Gaella

Magandang araw sainyong lahat!
Goodmorning everyone!
*Hi ThomasK,
*No,_ ibunyag _is a transitive verb. 
And I'm not so sure about your second question. 
But I would say that you can use noun or adjective


----------



## mataripis

another term for revelation in Tagalog is "Kapahayagan" with root word "hayag"  with form hayagan(reveal).While in Discovery is the same but in the form of "pagtuklas".The Tagalog word "ibunyag" is used in situation when a mystery/anomaly will be revealed or discovered.1.) Ibunyag ang hiwaga= reveal the mystery.  2.) Mabubunyag na ang kamalian.(anomalies will be revealed).Samples for "Kapahayagan" and "Pagkatuklas".  1.)  Ihayag mo ang ibig/gusto mong sabihin.  (reveal now what you want to say)    2.) Ano ba ang kapahayagan  ng panaginip mo?  (What do you think are the revelations of your dream?)  3.) Makabubuting higit kung matuklasan na ang iba pang gasolina/gatong sa mga sasakyan at makinarya bukod pa sa langis! ( It is better if another type of fuel be discovered for machineries and Transportation engines aside from oil.)


----------



## ThomasK

Also *disbosom *in Engish !


----------



## DenisBiH

ThomasK said:


> What words do you use for_ to reveal (itself)/ revelation _and _discover/y_ ?
> 
> Dutch :
> - to reveal :_ [*zich] openbaren *_[reflex. mostly, not very common]/ revelation: *openbaring *(etymology : open + bare, naked), both religious and non-religious
> - to discover: *ontdekken* / discovery: *ontdekking* (as in 'the - of America by Columbus')



Bosnian
to reveal: otkriti, objelodaniti (to bring to the light of day), odati (to reveal a secret)
to discover: otkriti, pronaći
discovery: otkriće, pronalazak
revelation: otkriće/otkrivanje, Otkrovenje (religious), Objava (religious)

otkriti = od + kriti; otkrivati = imperfective aspect of otkriti
od = dis-, un-, off
kriti, sakriti = hide, pokriti = cover
objelodaniti = o(b) + bjelo + dan + iti; bijel = white, dan = day
odati = od + dati; dati = give
pronaći (imperfective pronalaziti) = pro + naći; naći/nalaziti = find


----------



## ThomasK

DenisBiH said:


> Bosnian
> revelation: otkriće/otkrivanje, Otkrovenje (religious), Objava (religious)


Great information, thanks. But could you comment on the etymology of the religious words?


----------



## DenisBiH

ThomasK said:


> Great information, thanks. But could you comment on the etymology of the religious words?



As for *otkrovenje*, I'm not sure, but to me it sounds like a Church Slavonic word. The normal form derived from otkrivati is *otkrivanje*. Apparently, Croatian considers otkrovenje a Serbism and has a third word for the religious meaning which I've never seen until now: *otkrivenje*. The dictionary doesn't say anything about its origin.

I'm pretty sure that od + kriti (-kri*va*ti is for the imperfective aspect) is behind all three forms.

As for objava, *objaviti *is literally something like "to make sth. public; to proclaim; to declare". The adjective "public" (as in public affair) is *javni/javna/javno*, the adverb "publicly" is *javno*; objaviti and javni/a/o are cognates. The prefix ob- can have several meanings depending on the verb and is not that easy to explain. One of the meanings is "around".


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks, Denis, it does give some idea. 


mataripis said:


> The Tagalog word "*ibunyag*" is used in situation when a mystery/anomaly will be revealed or discovered.
> 1. *Ibunyag* ang hiwaga= reveal the mystery.
> 2. *Mabubunyag* na ang kamalian.(anomalies will be revealed).
> 
> Samples for "Kapahayagan" and "Pagkatuklas":
> 3. *Ihayag* mo ang ibig/gusto mong sabihin. (reveal now what you want to say)
> 4. Ano ba ang *kapahayagan* ng panaginip mo? (What do you think are the revelations of your dream?)
> 5. Makabubuting higit kung *matuklasan* na ang iba pang gasolina/gatong sa mga sasakyan at makinarya bukod pa sa langis! ( It is better if another type of fuel be discovered for machineries and Transportation engines aside from oil.)



Interesting: 
- on the one hand there is *exposing *of what was meant to be hidden, it seems to me (1-2), which seems to me the ‘real’ meaning of ‘reveal’ [taking away the veil]
- on the other hand there is the aspect of *making clear *(3-4) – but of course it does involve taking away some mystery, but that was not considered a mystery as such
- lastly there is the meaning of *inventing *(5), I would not use anything like revealing…


----------

